# Drummer needed asap



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Our band needs a committed drummer. We have found a temporary one for now. He's just very unreliable as we found out before. If your interested in playing classic rock from the 80's and 90's then come out an play with us to see if we are compatible. We play Fridays at the Rehearsal Factory on Front and Sherbourne.

Drummers are a very rare commodity! I have add scattered all over different sites on the internet!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2016)

Lola said:


> Drummers are a very rare commodity!


Especially on a guitar forum. lol.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Especially on a guitar forum. lol.


Du dum...st..


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm a rarity; awesome (sorry OP; in too many bands already).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Especially on a guitar forum. lol.
> Good luck in your search.


LOL! But someone could know of someone. 

P.S. Not on top of my game today!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Here, drummers don't seem to be nearly as hard to find as bass players...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I found a temporary replacement for the drummer. He used to play guitar with us but sold it! He plays drums and said he would come help us out for the rest of the summer if need be. I still am on a mission to find a permanent replacement. I joined BandMix.ca and put some shout outs on that. I have some people as well that I have networked with that I can ask!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's your fill in


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

djmarcelca said:


> Here's your fill in



Amazing! _ I want one NOW! _Seriously am looking into this right now! Thanks so much for the heads up. Exciting technology


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Lola said:


> Amazing! _ I want one NOW! _Seriously am looking into this right now! Thanks so much for the heads up. Exciting technology



A Trio will give you a bass player as well. 

DigiTech TRIO


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Lola said:


> Amazing! _ I want one NOW! _Seriously am looking into this right now! Thanks so much for the heads up. Exciting technology


If you get one let me know how well it works or doesn't. 
I've been playing with the idea of getting one as well


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I looked into them and brand new their just out of my budget! The one at L & M is $420 before taxes. I will looked for used on Kijiji!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this has to be the most stupid suggestion I have seen on this forum...congrats...

G.



djmarcelca said:


> Here's your fill in


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

GTmaker said:


> this has to be the most stupid suggestion I have seen on this forum...congrats...
> 
> G.


The O.P. Seemed to like it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2016)

Patience Lola.
There's plenty of drummers out there.
Have you looked at all the 'drummer available/looking for a band' ads on bandmix/kijiji, elsewhere?
or are you just waiting for someone to answer your ad?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nah I got someone! Sorry, it was such a stupid question GT maker! I was so desperate to find a drummer that I didn't even think about posting here! 

We have a kick ass drummer! I was really proactive in my search.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I did join BandMix.ca! The only catch with that is, in order to contact members your have to have a premium acct. I just left my email address in my profile. That's such a scam! 

I got an notification from another Toronto band asking me if I would like to join them. Surprised! Good for the ego!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

Nothing wrong with another project on the side.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Nothing wrong with another project on the side.



The only problem is time. I can't dedicate anymore time! Now if I didn't have to work!


----------

